# 05-30-05 | Hungover Haiku



## Pawn

*Literary Maneuvers:* Hungover Haiku

Opens: _Monday 30th May_
Closes: _Saturday 11th June_

Hello my dearest dears, my darlingest darlings, my praised, my loved, evoked, summoned, drunk, memorized, contained and planted. Hello.

I figured we'd get the ball rolling with something nicely short. Haiku it is. The theme this fortnight is *The Morning After*. As with all themes, you're free to interpret that in whichever way your heart desires: the morning after a night out, the morning after a night in, the morning after birth, death, love, loss...

Ergh, I can't write Haiku!

The beauty of Haiku is that everyone can write one. If you've never written one before, I'll give you a quick run through.



			
				www.toyomasu.com/haiku said:
			
		

> Haiku is one of the most important form of traditional japanese poetry. Haiku is, today, a 17-syllable verse form consisting of three metrical units of 5, 7, and 5 syllables.



In simple terms, a Haiku is a three line poem where the first line uses five syllables, the second uses seven, and the last uses five again. The syllable count is a transcription of the original Japenese method of counting beats (www.tempslibres.org/tl/en/theo/mode04.html), and is designed to make the entire poem readable in a single breath. For example:

_As it passes by
The full moon barely touches
Fishhooks in the waves._

There are plenty of conventions for writing Haiku in Japenese, but for us foreigners there really aren't many consensus rules. In terms of this challenge, a Haiku is thus defined as nothing more than a poem of five, seven and five syllables. Easy money.

There are many online resources dealing with Haiku and their writing. Some further illumination might be gleaned from Jorge's stimulating article here at WF.com.

If, after reading the LM Guide in this forum, you aren't quite sure how this whole thing works, feel free to leave your questions in the Free Love thread or contact me by PM.

Good luck!

--

*Edit:* It is no longer required for you to leave a comment on whether you want your score posted unless you _don't_.

Feel free to make non-submission comments in this thread, so long as they're enclosed within Off-Topic tags.



		Code:
	

[ot]Off topic text.[/ot]


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

> i dont mind if you post what ever i got outta 20



*hungover*


tongue feeling fuzzy

eyes blurry and feeling sick

head pounding, it hurts


----------



## strangedaze

'Motor Inn Blues'

Exposed groin, scratched raw. 
Unused condom: pocket.
The curse of VD.


----------



## Wookie

Can't let this get by without trying.

*Acceptance*

Stark realization:
Unrestrained exhibition
And innocence lost.


*Edit: I skipped title*


----------



## kintaris

*First Morning Together*

Dawn's light bathes her skin
Is she still dreaming of me?
She smiles back in time.

kintaris


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

[an:9990b8d1d9]Comments and score welcome.[/an:9990b8d1d9]
Where is retrospect?
Lethe, we, and gin soaks the sheets,
At right, bare nipple.


----------



## strangedaze

[ot:f7fb4d1fa5]Haha nice work, Ilan! Er, no, this isn't a haiku [/ot:f7fb4d1fa5]


----------



## gordon

tomorrow never comes
Untill the day its light shines
realisation


----------



## gohn67

[an:ddc23b266f]Just to make it tougher you guys, I'd like to see my score. :lol:[/an:ddc23b266f]
Vomit spray gun
Headache rocking my world
Morning Sunday fun.


----------



## LoneWolf

Adolescent light
Cleanses my gin-soaked skin, Oh--
Where am I again?


----------



## journyman161

Like a novice with a PC. I read the rules AFTER I posted. So...

I don't mind having my score & comments posted.

*The Morning After*

Consciousness now grows
Meaningful worlds fade to black
Vapours of dreaming


*Fresh Start*

Cosmos creation
Newness arising from sleep
Through opening eyes


----------



## Rico

-EDIT- changed it because a whole bunch of people posted haikus on this theme


*Morning after the First*

Mind as clear as hell
staring in each others eyes
does that makes us gay?


----------



## demonic_harmonic

Don't care. Post the score.





*Secret*


Blonde hair on black shirt,
Lipstick on my collar, but
My husband won't know


----------



## Pawn

[ot:7acbf6febd]For conveniance sake, I suggest from today that you only leave a comment on whether you want your score if you *don't*. Bucket loads of thanks to everyone who's taken the time so far. Scoring is going to be near impossible, given the pieces being haiku, but we'll do our best. Much love to all.[/ot:7acbf6febd]


----------



## Kelhanion

*Forbidden pleasures*

Cigarette in hand,
Memories of nightly sin,
All those new haikus.


----------



## petrel}

Full of joyful pain
After midnight baptism
Emergence of life.


----------



## Hand

Should have looked both ways
Before crossing that damn street,
My spirit grumbles


----------



## Philo

*The Last Party*

bottles glitter crumbs
daylight reveals hidden stains 
who's that on the couch


----------



## Farror

After What?

morning after what
you should make yourself more clear
when speaking of sex


----------



## Druid

*I and I*

Of Short petal fall,
Day in out night solipsism,
Some who side by side.


----------



## littlelostboy

its 10 in morning
the greenish vomit on me
made me puke again.


----------



## TsuTseQ

*Not Again*

*Not Again*

Eyes open -- questions
freezing my brain melt to tears.
I swallow dryly


----------



## ms. vodka

I am still alive.
Sun, a white hot coat hanger
dragged across my eyes.


----------



## TsuTseQ

[ot:68d2be6785]


> Sun, a white hot coat hanger
> dragged across my eyes.


I felt the pain in my eyes as I read it -- ouch! [/ot:68d2be6785]


----------



## Cipher2

*Trapped*

*Trapped*

Sick spinning ceiling
What limitted horizon
Is before my eyes


----------



## speculative

"Attack of the 1000-foot Mushrooms"

Within dark concrete
The seed of man lies waiting
Heat echoes through bone...


----------



## a15haddad

Constant rotation
True, real, constant rotation
I long for more rum


----------



## journyman161

A Hard Night's Day

World's edge now recedes
Squeezing pressure builds and pounds
Awareness; Headache!

mod note:  Journyman has indicated that he would like this post to be considered his entry. - DM


----------



## barnsturm

*DWAI*

Out on my O R
Now to scrape up two C notes
And get my truck back


----------



## JSuK

I feel like a king
Yet look like a bloody fool
Oh I love drinking
(Night before the hangover  ) *&lt;--- My entry ---*

Why does my head hurt
Oh my gosh look at my foot
Let me sleep again
(The morning after )


----------



## eggo

[ot:ab0af00278] score away![/ot:ab0af00278]

*Decisions *

The fire still burned
Hope a welcome reprieve
Dawn asks only once. 


_a little lighter,_

*Hillbilly Heaven*
Dark haze clouds my mind
White lightning leaves gapping holes
that was my sister!

mod note:  Eggo has indicated that he would like the second one, "Hillbilly Heaven," to be considered as his submission. - DM


----------



## daniela

[ot:40c20c3dbc]





			
				kintaris said:
			
		

> can we do more than one?





			
				Pawn said:
			
		

> Nope. 8)



Get the picture? :wink:

--DM--
[/ot:40c20c3dbc]


----------

